# Last Hunt this Season



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope through this seasons post that I have shown clearly that this type of slingshot hunting is not your typical "shots of opportunity" where you just go out and find a squirrel and happen to hit him on the first shot or first several shots right by yourself. This happens everyday somewhere in this country by better slingers than myself. That type of slingshot hunting cannot be confused with what Nestbuster and I do when we go to the field. We purpose to go afield, with a ridgid strategy, that cannot be comprimised. If this standard is comprimized in any way, you will not leave the field with a single squirrel, using just a slingshot. We hunt in the most remote places in the Southeasten US. If a squirrel, where we hunt even has a hint that you are there he will, as we say, do a "Houdini on you" ie. disappear as it were. There are so many holes in the trees, leaf cover, vine snarles, all of which can be, only part of the reason you loose him. Of course the other reason is that we loose them is that we have chosen to try and take him in his environment with a primitive weapon, "The lowly Slingshot". If I had one hope come true it would be that anybody that likes to Hunt with their slingshot, it would be that that person could spend just one weekend with me and Nestbuster during our squirrel season. I am confident that you would leave, different than you came....This season will be out in early March, but for us we are pretty much done. We Morn the end of our season but it's time to start the spring and summer portion of our slingshot opportunities. To sum up this pic we started Sat. morning early and found about four squirrels, and bagged two. The next day Sun. we hunted for the best part of the afternoon and made some stellar shots and bagged the other two to bring the squirrel total this season to 42. I hope everyone has enjoyed our post detailing our slingshot hunts, so until the next time farewell to the squirrel season of 2010 2011.............Good will to all slingers. Frogman


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

nice one


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Great season great ending.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well done guys, I envy your lifestyle.
Philly


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

All i can say is my pressure cooker is worn out, and my wife dosent want any more yellow rice.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Fitting end to a very good season. I have thoroughly enjoyed seeing the pics and reading about your hunts. You two are slingshot hunting kings in my book. I hope to join you next year. Way to go, guys.


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Splendid stuff.


----------

